# Seed Interchange



## lam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello!  
I am interested in interchanging orchids species seeds.I thank for any news.
I have numerous orchids plants species. In this moment I have this seeds:
Cochleanthes amazonica	
Enciclya belizensis
Epidendrum pseudoepidendrum
Gongora galeata
Epidendrum radicans violet-bluewish
Paphiopedilum insigne 
Phragmipedium caricinum
Laelia purpurata x Laelia tenebrosa
Chloraea membranacea (terrestrial)
Cattleya rex
BLC Hellen Brown
Sobralia augusta (terrestial)
All collected in 2006
Happy year!:wink: 

Luis
Buenos Aires


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Luis.


----------



## lam (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello Dot
Thank you! I'm orchid fan. 
Cultivate you orchid seeds?
Luis


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2007)

lam said:


> Hello Dot
> Thank you! I'm orchid fan.
> Cultivate you orchid seeds?
> Luis


I'm an orchid fan, also. But I don't do much by the way of propogating them. I leave that to the "professionals" -- I'd rather get established seedlings or blooming size plants, though I have purchased some flasks.

But there are plenty of people on this forum who do work with seeds. I'm not sure what the rules of CITIES says about transporting orchid seeds across international boundaries. That may scare some people away.


----------

